# MHF 2012 Moroccan Tour



## Detourer

.

*MOROCCO........SEPTEMBER 2012*

Previously mentioned in the MHF subscribers "News Letter" the 2012 MOTORHOME FACTS MOROCCAN TOUR is now open to both Subscribers AND Members.

Departing from Algeciras in Southern Spain on 1st September the tour duration will have two "Escorted" options......... 21 or 28 days IN MOROCCO. Or, taking advantage of the open-return ferry ticket you can remain in Morocco for up to a further 3 months !!!

This is a "One-Off" small group tour with many of the planned locations, additional contents and routes exclusive to Motorhomefacts...............in fact far too many to mention or list here, so for full details and illustrated itinerary ask at [email protected] mentioning MHF Moroccan Tour.

..


----------



## Detourer

.
.

Whoooops 

The email address for more info should of course be.........

[email protected]

[four booked already]

...


----------



## Nethernut

Do we have tomcontact desert detours for price or is it on here somewhere? Where can I read the appropriate newsletter - haven't been receiving them?


----------



## Detourer

.
.
Have been asked so.........

The distinct geographical areas of Morocco make for differing climates across the whole country. The September 2012 Motorhome Facts tour will be travelling through and visiting the huge Cedar Forest areas, both the High and Middle Atlas, the Eastern [Khang El Ghar] Plains, the Atlantic Coast from Essaouira to Tangier, a few Imperial Cities and of course the Sahara region.........so we can expect a wide range of weather conditions........all good!

During the later part of the year most rainfall is during October and November, so we should miss that. Over the last few years we have had no rain other than just an hour or two of very light drizzle during Sept.

September daylight hours are around 13 with 10 being in sunshine. Our average temps in these locations have been................

Fes 28 
Midelt 28	
Er Rachidia	31
Mazouga 32
Quarzazate	33
Marrakech 34
Essaouira 25
Casablanca	27

After the evening campfires die down the early hour temps in the Forest [quite high ft] and at Tazmamart political prison [derelict and open plains] may get a bit chilly, but NOT freezing. Nights in the Sahara locations will be mild.

We have a group [with a few MHF members] in Morocco at the moment, I am going over this evening for a location recce and will catch-up them at some point.........but the office is manned 24/7.......so for full info and itinerary of the entire MHFacts Tour ask via [email protected]

Ray

...


----------



## Detourer

..
..
It may seem obvious but it is often overlooked or given little thought………

Should anyone be considering the Motorhome Facts tour of Morocco next September [or the 6 already booked] calculate and allow travel time to and from the UK [or wherever your start point] to Algeciras in Southern Spain, our meeting point before crossing over to Morocco……….making sure you have allowed for vehicle, breakdown and personal insurance for the 21-28 days you will be IN Morocco.

Ray …….. About to depart with group from a calm and warm Erg Chebbie Dunes, Sahara……that started to rain as I type!!


----------



## Detourer

.
Being asked.........

Cost of diesel fuel in Morocco is currently [Tour Assistant with Mhome group in Essaouira reported this morning].

00.73Dhm Ltr = 00.56p Ltr.

ALL diesel at pumps is top Euro50 grade.

Ray


----------



## Detourer

.

A question about campsites...........so......

No, camping on the MHFacts Moroccan tour will not be all formal sites. Over the 22 days [plus the additional/optional 6 days] of the "formal" tour around 4 or 5 will be at wilderness or remote locations, with no or very limited facilities. These locations include the Cedar Forest and of course the Sahara.

Also we have just added Tazmamart to the itinerary, as an additional no-facility/wilderness location.

Tazmamart is an interesting location and one where special permission is needed to visit and stay [nearby]. As far as I am aware Desert Detours are the only organisation of our kind to have such permission. The location is in any case quite hard to find.

Tazmamart was a place of hell were for over 20 years prisoners [mostly military personnel after a failed coup] were kept in truly appalling conditions.... enduring both extreme physical and mental torture.

Exposed many years ago after which horrendous stories were published in a number of books, including Ali Bourequequart's "In the Moroccan King's Secret Gardens" and Ahamed Marzouli's "Tazmamart: Cell No. 10" and perhaps worst/best of all the one by the famous Moroccan writer and actual ex-prisoner Tahar Ben Jellounhas's who's heart rendering account "This Blinding Absence of Light" is at the least provoking .

Some would say a strange place to visit on a "Holiday". Rather, we see it as part of the past history and cultural changes that have taken place in Morocco.......and none of us are "perfect" anyway!

Tazmamart...... an eerie and remote location after a truly spectacular drive on the "Road to Tazmamart" Ø§Ù„Ø·Ø±ÙŠÙ‚ Ø¥Ù„Ù‰ ØªØ²Ù…Ø§Ù…Ø§Ø±Øª.........

Anyway, much more tour info and details available on links below.

...


----------

